# rfkill - automatic solution for wlan soft block

## Eagle_

Hi to all,

like i saw here, few people already complied that their wlan stoped working after upgrading baselayout and\or openrc.

In my case, it happened after updating my kernel from 2.6.38 to 3.0.13.

I already found in the forum the way to solve it

 *Quote:*   

> rfkill list

 

and then according to the list (in my case)

 *Quote:*   

> rfkill unblock 2

 

my question is why each time i run my computer i need to do it?

i guess it would be possible to to place a command line in local.start file, but i would guess that this kind of behavior is due to some kind of gentoo rule.

Is there a way to define a rule that would live my wlan soft-block always on "no"?

Regards

PS

i have thinkpad X301

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha80 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r1, 3.0.13-tuxonice x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.13-tuxonice-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_U9400_@_1.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Dec 2011 14:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.7-r2, 2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.7

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.6-r1, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r1

----------

## apricus

Hi,

this should help you. (I solved the opposite problem - i blocked wlan with rfkill.)

First: 

```
# nano /etc/local.d/rfkill.start 
```

then put in: 

```
#!/bin/sh

rfkill unblock wlan
```

make:

```
# chmod +x /etc/local.d/rfkill.start
```

After restart it should work. ("local" should be in "rc-update show")

For more info:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Run_a_command_on_boot

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Rfkill

Hope it helps  :Smile: .

cu

----------

